# AMD-DUAL CPU-TRI PCI-E-790 board!!!SB800



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

and a running sample from AMD, and  it's based on RD890!


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 1, 2009)

oh...that is el sexa


----------



## Jakl (Apr 1, 2009)

oh...
my...
god...

Le Sexa indead

but wait... Is this a tricky tricky Trick?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> oh...
> my...
> god...
> 
> ...



Pics don't lie


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 1, 2009)

im trying to find something wrong with the pic...i cant thought...HAHAHA...i want now


----------



## nicholasblock (Apr 1, 2009)

No sata ports?


----------



## Jakl (Apr 1, 2009)

nicholasblock said:


> No sata ports?



there are 3 Below the IDE Ports (Which I dont know why there are 2?) on the bottom right


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

nicholasblock said:


> No sata ports?



3 of them

this is a engineering sample


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> 3 of them
> 
> this is a engineering sample



More than three.


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 1, 2009)

WOWWW ! i hope this is coming to a desktop near me, i would be all over this ! 

is this server only or desktop ?


----------



## Jakl (Apr 1, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> WOWWW ! i hope this is coming to a desktop near me, i would be all over this !
> 
> is this server only or desktop ?



Possibly desktop to compete with the SKulltrail


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

It's a D890+SB800, DSDC, PhenomFX, and DDR3-1800 (effective quad-channel)


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2009)

nicholasblock said:


> No sata ports?





btarunr said:


> More than three.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090401/bta641.jpg



I count 8...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes this is going against the new 58x Skull Trail on the 20th. So they say, they want to release it with the 955


----------



## Jakl (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yes this is going against the new 58x Skull Trail on the 20th. So they say, they want to release it with the 955



Thats what I figured. Cant wait for reviews.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 1, 2009)

why they didnt use a black pcb for that board.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 1, 2009)

oh...it will be mine..oh yes...this is a glorius day


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Yes this is going against the new 58x Skull Trail on the 20th. So they say, they want to release it with the 955



is that inside info ? 

but wasn't the 8 series chipsets coming much later ? 



LittleLizard said:


> why they didnt use a black pcb for that board.



its an internal es, colours don't matter


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> is that inside info ?
> 
> but wasn't the 8 series chipsets coming much later ?
> 
> ...



It was coming much later, but the team more or less is ahead of schedule.



LittleLizard said:


> why they didnt use a black pcb for that board.



engineering sample


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is a stock CPU score in 06

I really could get in some deep trouble for posting this


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks very old school


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Here is a stock CPU score in 06
> 
> I really could get in some deep trouble for posting this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090401/cpu score.jpg



don't worry we won't tell it to them, besides this is the best form of marketing they could get.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2009)

I want a dual cpu board for my next build


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2009)

So this is using Socket F Opterons then?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> So this is using Socket F Opterons then?



This one is, but they are going to release two versions of it.

One on Socket F(this one is)

Then another(on the 15th you will see it) with AM3


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> So this is using Socket F Opterons then?



Phenom II (Deneb) FX


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> This one is, but they are going to release two versions of it.
> 
> One on Socket F(this one is)
> 
> Then another(on the 15th you will see it) with AM3



cool , is that April ?

but another question April Fools joke ?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

Hell no this isn't an April fools joke. I wish it was because it would be a damn good one.

I can show it off more on the 2ed......

I'm not supposed to show it off at all today, but I said what the hell no one will believe it cause of April Fools day.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's the AM3 version of RD890:


----------



## suraswami (Apr 1, 2009)

The sockets on the dual socket board seems like Intel type, i mean the pins are in the socket rather on the CPU.  Is that going to be the new type of CPUs from AMD?


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 1, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Here's the AM3 version of RD890:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090401/bta642.jpg



but that is only one socket, is the 2 socket coming to desktop ?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> but that is only one socket, is the 2 socket coming to desktop ?



You will find out on the 15th


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> but that is only one socket, is the 2 socket coming to desktop ?



If you consider Intel Skulltrail as much of a consumer motherboard as it was for a high-end workstation, then yes.


----------



## pentastar111 (Apr 1, 2009)

Very fracking cool indeed.


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You will find out on the 15th



is that april ? damn can't wait ! 



btarunr said:


> If you consider Intel Skulltrail as much of a consumer motherboard as it was for a high-end workstation, then yes.



didn't it require different socket , LGA 771 ? and server like RAM ?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

That was intel that required server ram.

AMD doesn't do that.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2009)

well time to call amd back i need another 955/mobo


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> is that april ? damn can't wait !
> 
> 
> 
> didn't it require different socket , LGA 771 ? and server like RAM ?



Socket has around 1200 pins. apart from the 940 pins that connect the CPU to the system and to the 128-bit memory, the rest of the pin help in daisy-chaining with other sockets. AMD calls this DSDC. The two CPUs can directly talk to eachother over HyperTransport.


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 1, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Socket has around 1200 pins. apart from the 940 pins that connect the CPU to the system and to the 128-bit memory, the rest of the pin help in daisy-chaining with other sockets. AMD calls this DSDC. The two CPUs can directly talk to eachother over HyperTransport.



so the phenom AM3 955 will work in this mobo, will have 1200 pins, and won't work in other mobo's ? 

also normal DDR3 will work ?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 1, 2009)

never had amd but WOW!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> so the phenom AM3 955 will work in this mobo, will have 1200 pins, and won't work in other mobo's ?
> 
> also normal DDR3 will work ?



Deneb will come in AM2+, AM3 and s120x packages, just like how Windsor came in AM2 and s1207 DSDC (Phenom FX 7x).


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys are going to be blown away when you see the 4.5Ghz Dual 3dmark 06 score lol

That 7k(almost 8) is STOCK


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You guys are going to be blown away when you see the 4.5Ghz Dual 3dmark 06 score lol
> 
> That 7k is STOCK



completely off topic but DaMulta i love your avatar


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You guys are going to be blown away when you see the 4.5Ghz Dual 3dmark 06 score lol
> 
> That 7k(almost 8) is STOCK



what cooling for the 4.5ghz run?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

cdawall said:


> what cooling for the 4.5ghz run?








http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=294&cat=92&page=1

Black Ice GTX240
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=256&cat=90&page=1

2 x DD12V-D5 Pump Fixed Speed by Laing
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=274&cat=23&page=1

I have pump then into a  Y loop going into both CPUs then a y and another pump rad res then back again


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2009)

so your saying 4.5ghz was doable on water


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

To be honest I have hit 1-2-3-4-...-
on water without saying it

4.5 was auto voltage....


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> To be honest I have hit 1-2-3-4-...-
> on water without saying it
> 
> 4.5 was auto voltage....



sounds like a certian cpu that i have sitting in my specs


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

cdawall said:


> sounds like a certian cpu that i have sitting in my specs



One more just for you


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 1, 2009)

Need to put my eyeballs back in their sockets. 

Exciting stuff!


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in hardware pr0n shock! D you devil you...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Need to put my eyeballs back in their sockets.
> 
> Exciting stuff!



You had no idea what mine looked like when I opened up the huge ass wooden box they sent me.....


----------



## Darknova (Apr 1, 2009)

You're one lucky f*** DaMulta, if this is true...I want!


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 1, 2009)

*screamz at damulta*!!! ....you should submit your score...HAHAHAHAH!!! see how much uproar happens! AHHAHAHA


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 1, 2009)

This is my next platform. I'm gonna start saving as soon as I get a CM HAF


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 1, 2009)

hmmm, i shall buy this when im over in korea...ah yes...*squintz*!....i really wanna know how much its gonna run...i have to take a guess if that motherboard is legit around 400-500


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

I was told that AMD didn't want to release a board that was 500 

I'm guess around 350 tops of course some places will mark it higher.....

damn I need to stop talking about this....


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 1, 2009)

no you dont..>LOL!!! keep spilling!


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2009)

This is HUGE!


----------



## EiSFX (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder about that mobo pics the very first one if you look at the PCI-E slot why does the 3rd one have the video card locking tab thing and the top two dosen't have a locking tap at all kind weird they would only put the locking tab on one of the slots and not all 3


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> I wonder about that mobo pics the very first one if you look at the PCI-E slot why does the 3rd one have the video card locking tab thing and the top two dosen't have a locking tap at all kind weird they would only put the locking tab on one of the slots and not all 3



engineering sample it's not a finished product yet.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 1, 2009)

Are those Digital PWM's like DFI uses?


----------



## EiSFX (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> engineering sample it's not a finished product yet.



Oh ya a guess hey thxs for the info Duh


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/574/1046574/amd-demoes-pcie-20-in-action












*BUSTED!*


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

DAMN IT TOOK SO FREAKING LONG ALL DAY!!!!!!

PWNED 


APRIL FOOLS


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ha!  Got every with that one!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

> Private Message: Re: What you think?
> 
> Originally Posted by DaMulta
> I hit 5.3 on water.
> ...





			
				erocker said:
			
		

> DaMulta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DaMulta said:
			
		

> erocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DaMulta said:
			
		

> No this chip is different.
> 
> I have hit 2.2v with no issues
> 
> ...



A little of what was said today ROFL


HTR the way of the furture!


ps there are more PMS than that too LOL that's just a couple lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> A little of what was said today ROFL
> 
> 
> HTR the way of the furture!
> ...



hey i can get one of those chips thats whats so sad senior asshole


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL Orly lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2009)

Didn't get me man. I know not to trust anyone on this day! lol.. But, nice one non the less!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2009)

I lol'd.

But in all seriousness, if AMD released a dual socket AM3 board that OCed well, I'd make the switch from my Intel.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL I sent this thread over to the INQ today
--

Email just came in 


April fools joke, that is an AMD Wahoo board, the canceled DDR2 2 socket 
version. It is a dev board, and it is about 2 years old. See here.
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/574/1046574/amd-demoes-pcie-20-in-action
-----
Boom, they knew right off the bat ROFL


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> But in all seriousness, if AMD released a dual socket AM3 board that OCed well, I'd make the switch from my Intel.



Your right on the fact that it would be a great idea if they could pull it off.. Sh1t, the probably could. Their gaining the market back from Intel, just going to have to be a wait and see..



Da, next time you try and do this, make sure there's a Youtube! That would of sold it on me.. But, no Youtube, so I know not to believe!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

Who from AMD uses "Smarter Choice" in the logo now anyways, that was your clue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

now that is 

gotta love the scaling of multiple AMD CPU's


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that is
> 
> gotta love the scaling of multiple AMD CPU's



Welcome. Grab your beer from over there.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that is
> 
> gotta love the scaling of multiple AMD CPU's





> Home
> AMD still promises Bulldozer in 2011 	Print 	E-mail
> Written by Fuad Abazovic
> Wednesday, 01 April 2009 12:28
> ...


http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12941&Itemid=1


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2009)

btarunr has been in on this all seeing that he knew the first time he read the post lol.....ROFL

It's been one funny day!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2009)

I had see nthat pic before with the green processor fans, and I mean that exact pic. So I just googled amd 1207 and came up on like the 3rd image 

Was a good one though, I can't believe it took that long to bust. No one even bothered putting up a fight, one person mentioned april fools and everyone else just let it slide, thats hilarious!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

Bta was right on the first pic.. But, we gotta all learn somethign from this.. When we go with the phrase "pictures or it didn't happen"... Damulta has this to be said every time now!

"Youtube, or it didn't happen"!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

pictures or it didn't happen

I provided pictures!!!!

IT'S REAL I TELL YEA!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> pictures or it didn't happen
> 
> I provided pictures!!!!
> 
> IT'S REAL I TELL YEA!!!



No, You need... "Youtube, Or It Didn't Happen"!!!


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 2, 2009)

lol, now i hate you. i totally fell for it, i guess the logic let go and the dream took hold, now im gonna go cry into a corner


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> No, You need... "Youtube, Or It Didn't Happen"!!!



http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/31977/135/

How can this story be forgotten by so many is what blows my mind.....really it does.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm going to key your car


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought it looked a lil' old.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm going to key your car



I love you too cdawall! Damn, I must of got you good today on the Fools of Fools day. Well, in fact I know I got you good so LOL



DrPepper said:


> I thought it looked a lil' old.



I thought you knew by the way you posted


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2009)

I did know I thought this was them finally giving it to you


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I love you too cdawall! Damn, I must of got you good today on the Fools of Fools day. Well, in fact I know I got you good so LOL




if i post your address is it considered mean?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

A little, but a lot of people already know it LOL

But the post office has changed my address from the time that you used it also....just letting you know.(If your sending a bomb to my house or something.)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

Damulta's Address:

666 Lucifer Rd.
Dante's Inferno HL, 66666-6666


----------



## Soparik2 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have only read the 1st page of this thread but this board was for 4x4 and when it was canned so was this board. Its the Wahoo Platform with RD790FX+SB600


----------



## Soparik2 (Apr 2, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Here's the AM3 version of RD890:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090401/bta642.jpg



this is the Hammerhead platform and its RD790FX+SB600 and AM2+ not AM3


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Soparik2 said:


> I have only read the 1st page of this thread but this board was for 4x4 and when it was canned so was this board. Its the Wahoo Platform with RD790FX+SB600



Good man!

Our news man also spotted it on first site also The one that posted the 2ed so called AM3 board was in on the joke


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

what joke? you said an old board was new and everyone fell for it? LOL

the heatsink is a giveaway i mean no new boards have heatsinks that say AMD Chipset on them thats only on 2+ year old boards


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2009)

I knew I had seen that board before!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> DAMN IT TOOK SO FREAKING LONG ALL DAY!!!!!!
> 
> PWNED
> 
> ...



probably the most epic post ever...

I fell for it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm going to key your car



Kitty's got claws 
I laughed so hard at your comment, I was angry too but damn!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

cdawall said:
			
		

> i'm keying your car no if ands or buts about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

Man, hell isn't anything like I had pictured! 

Nice one damulta!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

I swear this was my best April Fools prank ever LOL


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

it was pretty damn good man +1 respect haha


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I swear this was my best April Fools prank ever LOL



No. That still goes to Zek with the Bunchies. lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No. That still goes to Zek with the Bunchies. lol.



Well that took admin powers LOL


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

aww i wish I was an old time TPUer to know what the hell ur talkin about


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> aww i wish I was an old time TPUer to know what the hell ur talkin about



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88303


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88303



Post 6 in that thread is what he put for a huge amount of TPUer's avatar. It was classic.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Another PM victim MAhahahaha



			
				PP Mguire said:
			
		

> DaMulta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 2, 2009)

How can you forget this?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

PP Mguire said:
			
		

> DaMulta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol that was after 3 pages full of thread. I should read first hehe. Ass


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol that was after 3 pages full of thread. I should read first hehe. Ass



You should of remembered that board silly


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 2, 2009)

Ive actualy never seen that board before. I think i was still stuck on 939 back in them days and had no money.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

They showed that board off when the 2900xt was being released. It was one of the main board we first got our eyes on one of the most anticipated cards of all times release.

Hell Wiz had flash in his review......that's why it blew my mind that no one really noticed it.


----------

